# παίζω στα γόνατα



## altan (Feb 11, 2020)

Good evening!
Is it an idiom?
Thanks in advance.

"Αυτή, η Παριζιάνα, η τσαχπίνα, η μπιρμπιλομάτα, που έπαιξε στα γόνατά της τις τέσσερις Μεγάλες Δυνάμεις και που τη χαιρετούσαν τέσσερις μεγάλοι στόλοι!" (Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά)


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2020)

...
she had her own way with them, she did with them as she pleased

from the image of an adult having a baby on their knees and playing with it, hence treating someone like a puppet


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 11, 2020)

altan said:


> Good evening!
> Is it an idiom?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> "Αυτή, η Παριζιάνα, η τσαχπίνα, η μπιρμπιλομάτα, που έπαιξε στα γόνατά της τις τέσσερις Μεγάλες Δυνάμεις και πού τη χαιρετούσαν τέσσερις μεγάλοι στόλοι!" (Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFRQQ-foL1g


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFRQQ-foL1g



:up: ταχταρίζω, ταχτάρισμα

νταχτιρντί του λέγανε
και μου το παντρεύανε
και του δίναν για προικιά
ένα κόσκινο φλουριά


----------



## altan (Feb 11, 2020)

daeman said:


> ...
> she had her own way with them, she did with them as she pleased
> 
> from the image of an adult having a baby on their knees and playing with it, hence treating someone like a puppet



It looks like in Turkish one: parmağında oynatmak (to play someone on finger).


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2020)

altan said:


> It looks like in Turkish one: parmağında oynatmak (to play someone on finger).



That one in Greek is _παίζω κάποιον στα δάχτυλα.
_But when not referring to a person, it means to be adept at something, e.g. τα φορουμικά τα παίζω στα δάχτυλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2020)

daeman said:


> That one in Greek is _παίζω κάποιον στα δάχτυλα_.


Συναφές με το _είναι του χεριού μου / τον έχω του χεριού μου_, τον επηρεάζω απόλυτα, ώστε να ενεργεί όπως θέλω εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2020)

Και, με την ευκαιρία, εδώ τη σωστή μετάφραση την έχει ο Γουάιλντμαν:

This elegant Parisienne, this tantalising woman men could not resist and who, in her time, *had bounced the four great Powers* on her knee, and had been saluted by four naval squadrons!

Ο Πίτερ Μπιν κάνει λάθος:

all the troubles of the Parisienne, the roguish-eyed coquette who *frolicked on the knees of four Great Powers* and received salutes from four great fleets.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2020)

The literal translation is _bir bebek dizinin üstünde oynatmak_. Usually people do this with their children, have them on their lap and move their knees up and down so that the baby kind of dances. The metaphorical translation is what Daeman said.


----------



## hellex (Feb 13, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συναφές με το _είναι του χεριού μου / τον έχω του χεριού μου_, τον επηρεάζω απόλυτα, ώστε να ενεργεί όπως θέλω εγώ.



Υπάρχει σχέση για την έκφραση αυτή, με την ευκολία για την εκτέλεση μαθηματικών πράξεων από τους μαθητές, στην αριθμητική τής πρώτης δημοτικού;


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 13, 2020)

hellex said:


> Υπάρχει σχέση για την έκφραση αυτή, με την ευκολία για την εκτέλεση μαθηματικών πράξεων από τους μαθητές, στην αριθμητική τής πρώτης δημοτικού;



Με το "τα παίζουν στα δάχτυλα" μού ταιριάζει


----------



## Inachus (Feb 14, 2020)

Εκτός από τα προηγούμενα, υπάρχει ίσως συνυποδήλωση για την ερωτική ζωή της.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2020)

Inachus said:


> Εκτός από τα προηγούμενα, υπάρχει ίσως συνυποδήλωση για την ερωτική ζωή της.



Αν αναφέρεσαι στην «Παριζιάνα, την τσαχπίνα, την μπιρμπιλομάτα», γιατί «ίσως»;


----------



## pontios (Feb 16, 2020)

daeman said:


> ...
> she had her own way with them, she did with them as she pleased
> 
> from the image of an adult having a baby on their knees and playing with it, hence treating someone like a puppet



Ναι! She "played them like a fiddle"

Verb
play someone like a fiddle
(idiomatic) To play (manipulate) (a person) skillfully.

Perhaps also ... "she toyed with them" (... with their hearts/minds/emotions)... which fits the bill of an irresistible and "tantalising" (unattainable and teasing) woman.

verb
Toy means to play with or tease.
An example of toy is when a woman flirts with someone she has no intention of going any further with; toy with someone.


----------



## pontios (Feb 16, 2020)

Also, perhaps ...
she "had them eating out of her hand" or "had them in the palm of her hand".
hand/knee/fingers/guile/charms ... it's all the same - she "played them" and "led them on" having first "charmed the pants off them".


----------

